# Moving avatars



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Mods,
How do you get an animated or moving avatar?
I have a gif file, Barbara L's avatar is a gif file, mine won't upload and her's is in place.
Do I need to upload it, then download it from a website first?  It won't transfer directly from my pc.

Thanks!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 1, 2008)

Pacanis, if I am correct, Barbara's  was "grandfathered" in.  The guidelines for avatars  has  changed since she  inserted  hers.  If  I'm  not correct, I'm sure one of the other Mods  or   one  of  the Admins  will advise appropriately.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Pacanis, if I am correct, Barbara's was "grandfathered" in. The guidelines for avatars has changed since she inserted hers. If I'm not correct, I'm sure one of the other Mods or one of the Admins will advise appropriately.


 
Oh. Maybe it was a dialup thing to get the pages to load more quickly back then....
Still, if a page can contain umpteen pics (ok, I know there's a limit on pics, too) in a thread, maybe an 18 kb animated avatar isn't so bad anymore?


----------

